# dudA con sondas de ph, orp y dens. para un plc siemens LOGO



## Supertutu (Dic 2, 2005)

Buenas a todos: 
Me presento: 
Soy de Barcelona y aficionado a la acuriofilia marina (moderador de un foro de aquariofilia marina) e informaciónrmatico de profesion. 

Estoy "intentando" llevar a cabo un proyecto curioso e interesante "al menos en mi parecer", os cuento: 
Utilizando un plc Siemens LOGO, quiero controlar mi acuario, sin demasiados problemas, puedo gestionar sensores de nivel y temperatura, interruptores, enchufes por horas, etc... ,pero estoy absolutamente perdido de como debo gestionar una sonda de ph, orp o densidad. 
Hasta donde se, las sondas de PH, dan un valor en mv 0 cuando el valor del ph es 7 y bajan una cantidad fija (creo que -59mv) cuando es 6.9 y suben 59mv cuando el ph es 7.1 
Hasta aqui bien, pero, mi duda es la siguiente, que debo utilizar para poder ampliar la señal analogia que me ofrece la sonda a valores legibles por el plc? 
Creo, no se si estoy en lo cierto, que necesitaria un dispositivo de siemens el 3RS17 Interface Converters 
https://mall.automation.siemens.com...6429-9099-6702-1481-1485-1487-1488-1490-1496- 
Os agradeceria la maxima ayuda posible, puesto que si esto funciona, mucha gente podra disponer de automatas para sus acuarios de forma poco costosa y a medida. 

Mi pregunta global, es: 
¿que debo hacer?, como conectarlo y si el dispositivo en cuestion, tiene opcion a recibir una formula para multiplicar el voltaje necesario. 

NOTA: Me he lanzado al mundo de los componentes fabricados, pq yo con un soldador, puedo ser MUY PELIGROSO, asi que si alguien tiene experiencia en este campo y puede perder el tiempo con un torpe con mucha voluntad, estoy dispuesto a replantear todo el proyecto desde 0.   

Siento este ladrillo, pero agradeceria infinitamente, vuestra colaboracion 

Nota para los administradores del foro: 
Si este no es el lugar adecuado, para esta consulta, os ruego me disculpeis y la ubiqueis donde considereis adecuado


----------



## Betomelo (Ene 23, 2006)

Hola
Yo he programado PLC LOGO de siemens pero unicamente con modulos de entrada y salida digitales. Si tu proyecto es algo meramente recreativo, yo te recomendaria que hicieras el control, armando tus propios circuitos, pues a no ser que sea para una implementacion industrial trabajar con PLC's y modulos puede salir costoso.

Si tu problema es de solo soldadura, puedes empezar armando en un protoboard y asi no te vas a quemar, Yo alguna vez pense en hacer algo asi para mi acuario, pero no lo hice, ahora que tengo los conocimientos no tengo acuario. Cualquier cosa en la que pueda ayudarte, (amplificador de señal, programacion de microcontroladores para el control) estoy a tus servicios.


----------



## pastur53 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hola a todos ,buceando en la red tengo bastante información, circuitos , montajes programas, etc, para controlara cuarios con PIC12C509 o simsilares, si quieres ponte en contacto.Adjunto circuito tipo


----------



## anubis25 (Sep 28, 2010)

buenas!!tengo una duda ya que tengo el mismo problema.
Por razones varias me hice en su momento con un LOGO230rc y me gustaría saber si conseguiste conectarlo a la sonda de ph para el acuario y cómo!!
Gràcias e un saludo,
Xavi


----------



## ramirin (Dic 5, 2010)

Bien, hace un rato que ya estan con esto y no me queda claro si ya han resuelto el problemita. Pero por si acaso no, ahi les va. El Logo como el Zelio tiene una función de conversión en la entrada analógica cuyo cálculo te habrá de responder según lo hays configurado (por eso el cálculo), registrandote entonces las variaciones de voltaje que mencionas. Ahora, no recuerdo ahora cuál es el rango de diferencia que registra la entrada del Logo o Zelio, pero si en un momento dado es muy grande y no es capaz de registrar los 59mV entonces has una interfase utilizando un picaxe de la serie M o X, emplea su entrada convertidora ADC, programa la diferencia registrada y listo, ahora la salida la envías directamente a tu Logo.

No importa si tu experiencia en electrónica es poquita, el picaxe te dará risa cuando veas lo sencillo que es manipularlo e incluso verás que el Logo lo puedes reemplazar por este dispositivo, con una diferencia de precio más que extraordinaria. Suerte.


----------

